# Battery display



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

Aloha all. I know this system below is part of a BMS/charging system (Vintage Voltage,) but how difficult would it be to just have it only monitor and display the status of each battery? What additional components would be needed? thanks Francis

http://www.evmania.com/blog/2012/05/01/evview-wifi-battery-monitoring/


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Spdas,

I'm actually working on a similar solution.

I have an Orion BMS, which has a CAN BUS output. I'm purchasing an OBD2PRO bluetooth adapter which will do essentially the same thing. They also have Wi-Fi as well .

There is an android app from a company called Torque they will then take the CAN BUS information and the PID information from the BMS and display gauges as in the link you showed.

My bluetooth system should be here early next week.

So the list of components really is an android tablet, and the obd2 - blootooth converter. it plugs into the DB9 connector for the CANBUS network.

The converter was $159 OBDPros
www.obdpros.com/

The Android tablet was $249 ( be sure they support Google player many don't)

Torque app for Android www.torque-bhp.com the app was like $5 

Best regards,
MO


----------

